# Bump On Hap Borylei Head?



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All, this bump on Hap Borylei's head just appeared yesterday...did he bump his head or is this something else?



















Thanks!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Could be fish TB.


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

As in tuberculosis? Fish get that? is their anything I can do?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

unk3wl said:


> As in tuberculosis? Fish get that? is their anything I can do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Not if it's TB. It's incurable and terminal. You should not be putting your bare hands in the tank, syphoning water by mouth, etc etc at this point, just incase it is TB.

I lost a bunch of yellow labs and O. lithobates to TB in 2008. Looked exactly like that.

This is what it looks like if you get infected with fish TB










I posted on Cichlid-Forum with your pictures to see what they think it is. They're pretty good with diseases over there. Here's the link if you want to follow the thread.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=302890&p=2191986#p2191986


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, a little worried now, had my hands in tank for cleaning/water change on Sunday...never even thought I could get disease from my fish, thanks for the info

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

*Bump now gone...*

Just an update...the bump has gone and all appears fine with the fish, the bump grew for a couple days, stayed the same for a couple days, then shrunk and disappeared over a couple days.

Anyone seen something similar?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

unk3wl said:


> Just an update...the bump has gone and all appears fine with the fish, the bump grew for a couple days, stayed the same for a couple days, then shrunk and disappeared over a couple days.
> 
> Anyone seen something similar?


I had bumps like that on some fish that eventually erupted into open sores and the fish died. That's why I thought your fish had TB. I'm really glad for you that it has gone away. Maybe it was a sebaceous cyst or something.


----------

